# Samsung 32" Slim Fit TV



## pator (16 May 2006)

Has anybody invested in the Samsung 32" slim fit tv?  Local store doing it for €609, any thoughts feedback on it? At that price would be looking at a much smaller LCD.


----------



## doberden (16 May 2006)

I have one of them are they are great.  Very good picture and good value for money.  Most people think it's an LCD!  Picture quality is way better than LCD and it's a 32 inch 100 megahertz tv for 600 quid...not bad.


----------



## breener (16 May 2006)

Have the HD version of the 32" Slim and have few complaints.  Bit of an annoying humming coming from it when its on but you would want to be fairly picky to hear it.  Its very good at spacesaving aswell as doesnt  jut out to much (as previous poster said people think its an lcd).


----------



## whackin (16 May 2006)

I saw one in Sounstore in Blackpool at €750 ish. Where did you get them for that price?


----------



## demoivre (16 May 2006)

Bought a 32" lcd  a while back and the time lag alone when switching between channels is driving us nuts - really sorry I got it when it was that Samsung one that I intended buying  !


----------



## johnnybegood (16 May 2006)

If this is the same tv i bought then stay away from it !!! Its the 32" slim fit tv, looks great has an LCD type front with a conventional tv back that is smaller than the normal. Look great i do admit that.

I bought mine in did electrical for €999 couple of months ago. Brought it home set it up .... and the minute i turned it on i had the most awful humming/buzzing coming from the back.

spoke to did over this they denied anything was wrong with it. I told them after two weeks the noise was unbearable and that I WOULD PAY FOR AN ENGINEER to look at. They said ok, but then they rang me back couple of hours later and told me that they would refund me as there was no point in the engineer looking at it. They said and i quote "Its a standard problem in these models" It was happening to all of them!!! AMAZING THAT THEY WERE STILL SELLING THEM.

So just to satisfy myself i rang a client of mine (they are an electrical retailer in South Dublin) and i asked them about the Samsung Slim Model, again they said great idea, best of both worlds, really popluar product, they sold a heap of them but that they all had the same problem THE MAJORITY OF THEM BUZZED/HUMMED AT THE BACK. They had about 50 in the warehouse ready to be shipped back to Samsung!!!

SO BEWARE!!!! This is the same tv, it is black at the front with buttons down the side and is Dark Grey at the back. 

MAKE SURE YOU ASK THE PERSON SELLING IT TO YOU IF THEY HAVE HAD ANY PROBLEMS!!


----------



## demoivre (17 May 2006)

johnnybegood said:
			
		

> If this is the same tv i bought then stay away from it !!! Its the 32" slim fit tv, looks great has an LCD type front with a conventional tv back that is smaller than the normal. Look great i do admit that.
> 
> I bought mine in did electrical for €999 couple of months ago. Brought it home set it up .... and the minute i turned it on i had the most awful humming/buzzing coming from the back.
> 
> ...



That makes me feel a little better ........only a little though!


----------



## pator (17 May 2006)

Sorry - I wrote down the wrong price 
Its actually €709 plus €99 for the stand.
Lady in shop say only one left, that a newer model expected and it'll be about €780/€790 plus stand. 

So if I am looking at almost €900 - is their better options out there particularly in light of comments above??


----------



## jenni (27 Oct 2006)

Hi I'm looking to buy a Samsung Slim Fit 32" for my husband this Christmas.  Can anyone tell me is there still the buzzing problems with them?
Also where are the best deals as Harvey Norman has them for €799.  Is this too expensive?
Help!


----------



## whackin (31 Oct 2006)

Hey, I bought one in Soundstore in Cork for 829. At first the picture didn't look gret in it if you are close up, but that appears to be just for the first 100 hours of operation. Picture is fantastic in it  now.  The "humming noise" isn't something that costs me a thought. It is generally drowned out by whatever it is I'm watching anyway. I'd recommend it wholeheartedly!


----------



## burkemg (1 Nov 2006)

PIXMANIA have a few real 32" LCD options for that kind of money

Might be worth a look


----------



## pator (6 Nov 2006)

jenni said:


> Hi I'm looking to buy a Samsung Slim Fit 32" for my husband this Christmas. Can anyone tell me is there still the buzzing problems with them?
> Also where are the best deals as Harvey Norman has them for €799. Is this too expensive?
> Help!


 
Hey Jenni, I started this thread and never to got around to buying any telly 
I see Argus are doing a 'Hitachi' black 32 inch for €867.65, and an "acoustic" 32 inch for €6 -700 
Over the weekend DID were doing a sharp 32" for 899.95, 
No stand with either. 
Still thinking a buying ....... and not sure samsung or lcd


----------



## blue_eyes (7 Nov 2006)

We bought a Samsung 32" slim fit about a month ago in dixons in liffey valley. It was approx €750, but in Currys (sister company AFAIK)  in the liffey valley retail park it was €80 dearer!

Touch wood we have heard no buzzing from it yet. In fact I couldn't recommend it highly enough. The picture is brilliant and its looks like an LCD from the front. But I do know someone else who bought the same TV and they are having awful problems with it re buzzing, and can't seem to get it fixed.


----------



## Squidward (15 Nov 2006)

Bought one, had it for 3 months and could not get that buzzing noise out of my head!.  Brought it back to currys, they too said that they had a lot of complaints about them.

At first they refused to refund me, trying to pawn me off with a credit note.  I told them that I'd have to refer this to consumer affairs. Once they heard that, hey presto, got my money back!!


----------



## whackin (15 Nov 2006)

The HD ready models have the buzzing sorted out in so far as if you might hear some buzzing on start up but you won't hear it while watching tV. Also it's worht noting that it takes about 200 hours of operation for the picture to be at its best.


----------



## pandt2306 (12 Mar 2007)

I bought one of these about 2 years ago in Curry's.
Have han no problems with it until now.

I moved it from Galway to Kerry. It was well protected during the trip (about 3 hours) but when I set it in the new location I got the follwing problem
Set up the TV. After about 20 -35 mins the screen will expannd at the edges and sink in the center.
When you switch to Auto Wide or 16:9 the distortion remains. Very hard to watch sport with it when the goalposts look bent and warped. 
The manual makes reference to leaving the TV un plugged for 30 mins to 'degausse' the TV after moving it , I did that and it was fine for about 30 mins and the picture distoretd again. 
Anyone else have the same problem


----------

